# Logo Design



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok, so this is kind of for the home based business but i figured here in the computer place would be best for this post. 

I am trying to get my website going right for my side work. I have www.ocalacaraudio.com. I am hoping some one can help me make a nice logo to use. I did this one in paint real quick as it was just some thing simple that i came up with. I like the concept but it just looks to amaturish.Any body up to help me out? I really dont have money i can put into this as this is just part time and not my full time work. Just want to get this up and running if i get layed off i have am already going here and not starting from zero.


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok i have played with it some more using Nova Development's Publisher Pro and also with paint. Here is one that looks better i think.


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

I will be happy to mess with it in Photoshop CS2 if you tell me what you want. I will need to know what you dont like about the one you have and what you are going to do with it. Are you planning on useing it in print also or just on the website? If you tell me exactly what you wanted i may be able (and glad) to help. PM me with the info and i will send some ideas. I enjoy doing it, but may not be able to do what you want! lol It is just a hobby for me.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

The Nested OCA would be cool if it were in the shape of a stylized speaker or common audio symbol.


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

Well i am looking for some thing to use in print and web and where ever. I really want a logo that is a stand alone logo. One that after enough time and repitition people will think Ocala Car Audio with outhe words. One that can be made into a simpe sticker or web header. You now like the nike swoosh, mcdonalds M, honda H, the Kicker K, ya know what i mean?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

How come your company name is different than Ocala Car Audio?

The most important thing that your web site and name should convey is benefit to customer. What's in it for them? 

I am going through this same process right now. The first thing I am trying to define is the benefit to the customer. Then I need to figure out if I can design a logo that presents this benefit. If not, the benefit should be in the name or at least be presented as a tag line for the business.

So what is your main customer benefit? 

Same day installation
Lowest prices
Factory Certified Installation
One Year Guarantee


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

Well here is one i did that is similar to the ones posted:










But here is one i like that is a little different:










Then you could use the "O~Man" as your logo 










If you can think of any changes let me know and i will see what i can do. If these have given you any ideas for a new one let me know also, or if you want to forget it... whatever. Hope these help


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

MoonRiver said:


> How come your company name is different than Ocala Car Audio?
> 
> The most important thing that your web site and name should convey is benefit to customer. What's in it for them?
> 
> ...


Well I sarted just using my name so I did not need a ficticious name. I waited get the domain name till i could get one i liked. So i got www.ocalacaraudio.com as that is where i am and what i do. Nice and easy. Waiting to do the ficticious name till the first of the year then i will no longer be "Parish Tanner Services" and will become "Ocala Car Audio" Hence the biz being diff than the site.p

I thak you for poining out the benifits thing. I knew that but forgot it. I will have to add that. I dont do same day installs though due to it being a part time side job right now. Got to keep the full time gig right now.


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

Birchbark said:


> Well here is one i did that is similar to the ones posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am on my phone right now so I will pass on reviewing them till i can e on the PC.

Thank you so much.


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

The first one i do like better but i am not sure about the wrinkle effect in the OCA?


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

Birchbark said:


> Well here is one i did that is similar to the ones posted:


I put this one on the site to use for abit to see how i like it. can you email me the raw file for this?


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Wow - you guys are good! I need a logo for my business and was wondering what software you are all using to create these?


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

ZooKeeper i have nova developments publisher pro but i think others just use photoshop cs2


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

I haven't been able to wrap my head around Photoshop and it's layers. Guess I'll have to work on that! I've had my business for years and just never got around to developing a logo. Thanks!


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

zookeeper16 said:


> I haven't been able to wrap my head around Photoshop and it's layers. Guess I'll have to work on that! I've had my business for years and just never got around to developing a logo. Thanks!


For me i think the logo is very important. Just dont have $$$ for a "professional" company to do one. 
photoshop does have so much that it needs a 40 hour class just to make the most of it.


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

not sure what you mean by raw file. i have the .psd file that i did in PSCS2 but not sure how to email it to you. If you would tell me what you would like intead of the crinkles i could easily fix it. Want just smooth black like you had in your original?


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

How big is the .psd file? to big for email?

I am thinking a simple finish maybe grey or a silver?


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

well here is the smooth version. in gray. See what you think.










Hope you like it better. If you have any other ideas let me know and i will mess with it some more.

Here is one i was playing with to. lol just messing. might spark some ideas though.










just messing lots of room for improvement there! anyway good luck!:rock:


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Hey Birchbark! Wanna design one for me! LOL!


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Zookeeper16 i would be glad to. Just really would feel bad if i was stopping a sale for a real graphics artist. It is just a hobby for me. If you have a starting point or idea let me know and we can go from there.


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

While not really a logo i kinda got sidetracked and made this. lol might work for your web page, dont know.... let me know what you want for a logo so i have somehting to do! lol










if you dont like it you dont like it. i'll be fine. lol


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Wow! That would be really cool for our website in red! Our basic colors are black and red.

As far as a logo goes, we've played around with the idea of somehow incorporating musical notes into the J and the L, but that's about as far as we've got.

Not much of a jumping point, but graphics are a whole new ballgame for me. Just building the website was a huge learning experience (and now I want to totally revamp that too!).

I certainly do appreciate and welcome your ideas and help! For a hobbyist, I think you have some great ideas and knowledge!


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

i was afraid that a red banner esp. flashing was going to be to much red but could be wrong. noticed all the text was in blue so went that way. I can make another easy enough. Should i make another in red? I dont want to bother if you dont want either really. it isnt a problem to make another in red, but dont want you to "have" to take something you dont want. If you are happy with things the way they are, no problem. But if you want a banner, what size should it be when done? how wide is your table with the three columns? in pixels. as for a logo what colors did you have in mind for it? what is it going to be used for? in print? on shirts, cards, etc? need to be basic or can it be more complex? lol all things that help get going in the right direction i guess.


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

Birchbark said:


> well here is the smooth version. in gray. See what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first one is real cool. YOu have a real talent!


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad you liked it pjannjr. if you pm me your email i will send you the psd file i have for it. If you want it. 

let me know if you want anything else.


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

zookeeper i made a couple in black and white of course they can be any color you want. or multiple colors of course. the first one is going with the music type theme. the second is more a retro party feel. black and white is cheaper and easier to print if i understand it correctly. anyway can make tehm anyway you want or not at all. 

just read the pm lol well okay will send them there and get with you that way










little more amped up!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I wish I could help with your logo, but quite frankly I don't have an artistic bone in my body. I guess all of my creativity was channeled into engineering.

But there is one thing I can help you with, and that's having the right tools. I'm seeing talk of Photoshop and Photoshop files (.psd files) in this thread. For those of you who don't have $700 to invest into Photoshop but still need Photoshop capabilities, there is a free alternative.

Of course, you could get GIMP, which is free and has similar capabilities as Photoshop, but GIMP doesn't work anything like Photoshop. However, GIMP has been ported to work just like Photoshop in another free product called Gimpshop. It's a terrific product that looks and works almost exactly like Photoshop 5.5 & 6.0. It even does advanced graphic editing functions, such as layering and channeling. It's available for Windows, Mac, Linux, and other operating systems.

You can learn more about Gimpshop and even download it for free at this link.

http://gimpshop.com

By the way, yes, Gimpshop can handle .psd files. I'm not positive if it can handle psd files from the latest versions of Photoshop, but it doesn't cost anything to try.

Good luck on your logo.


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

Well i used a variation of these logo for about a year. Then about 2 years ago i had a local kid work with me for a new logo. We have run with it for the last 2 years and done well for us. 

Heck we had the kid who designed it got it as his first Tattoo, another client got it tattooed on his leg and my business partner and I both got it as a tattoo as well. Dont think we will change it any time soon! LOL

As far as Gimp goes, it has become a standard for me. I use it in ALL my graphics. I have learned quite abit and gotten some great results. Thanks for turning me on to Gimp.


----------

